# Best Speedcube Ever!



## jangman (Feb 13, 2008)

what did was i got some well broken in pieces from winning-moves rubiks. they were lubed with petroleum which s very bad for the cube, but anyway i then got a hasbro rubik's cube brand and put the winning moves lube with petroluem jellty onto the hasbro rubik's center. Now it moves better than a cube4you diy. sounds cooler like a cube that nakajima would useand it never pops. if it does pop, it doesnt often. i have used this cube for the past 5 months. not a single pop.


----------



## Radu (Feb 13, 2008)

....ok.

you shouldn't be excited about your cube, but about your times


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 13, 2008)

pablobaluba said:


> ....ok.
> 
> you shouldn't be excited about your cube, but about your times



Also, maybe you're turning more accurately? I rarely pop when I'm at home, but the nervousness of competition causes me to pop ocassionally.


----------



## Dcuber (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm sorry to say this but ur cube a basically dead
I used petroliem jelly and it was awsome, at first...
Black stuff starts to invade core and pieces
The core literally turns black!


----------



## Bryan (Feb 13, 2008)

You realize both cubes are manufactured in the same place, just different packaging.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hybrid lol..

j/k! i wanted to do that... but like im poor and dont feel like buying cubes.

and good look with cubing!!! any cube can be the best 

RAwR!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 13, 2008)

andrewvo1324 said:


> Hybrid lol..
> 
> j/k! i wanted to do that... but like im poor and dont feel like buying cubes.
> 
> ...



So you think with a keychain cube you're going to ever do sub-15?


----------



## jonny guitar (Feb 13, 2008)

Dcuber said:


> I'm sorry to say this but ur cube a basically dead
> I used petroliem jelly and it was awsome, at first...
> Black stuff starts to invade core and pieces
> The core literally turns black!




bah....nonsense. I have a cube that is over 25 years that was lubed solely with petroliem jelly and used extensively; still has the original stickers and is in great shape. It is not the best lube out there b/cuz it is too mushy feeling but I don't agree with it ruining your cube. The black stuff is just the plastic dust mixed in with the lube and you need to clean it off with a rag.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 13, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> andrewvo1324 said:
> 
> 
> > Hybrid lol..
> ...


Not me personaly, but I heard Macky had done a sub-15 average on keychain.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Feb 13, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> andrewvo1324 said:
> 
> 
> > Hybrid lol..
> ...



Yea mabey if i was good enough witha regular cube...

lol

Keychain c ubes CAN BE GOOD TOO!!!


----------



## Harris Chan (Feb 14, 2008)

And just to let you know, Nakajima popped his main cube at WC a couple times during practice/races, and even a POP in his first round. So his cubes are good, but poppable. It about how precise your turning is that determines the likeliness of you popping the cube.

"Noobs" can have some really nice store cubes. They play and play without the lube, sometimes using petroleum jelly to lube and made the plastic "softer", but after it is lubed with silicon, it is pretty darn good.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Feb 14, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> And just to let you know, Nakajima popped his main cube at WC a couple times during practice/races, and even a POP in his first round. So his cubes are good, but poppable. It about how precise your turning is that determines the likeliness of you popping the cube.
> 
> "Noobs" can have some really nice store cubes. They play and play without the lube, sometimes using petroleum jelly to lube and made the plastic "softer", but after it is lubed with silicon, it is pretty darn good.



True.

I had a rubiks brand on christmas 2006 i used jelly then lubed it later its pretty good.

I STARTED SPEEDCBUING in 2007 november,.


----------



## jangman (Feb 14, 2008)

i am not saying that petroleum jelly is good for the cube, but when i was a noob i used it and that old cubies are dead but the core isnt.


----------

